# DARKSIDE | NYMPH (10440 twisty Fet+1 flashlight w/ 4k 9050 219C)



## Hoop (Nov 1, 2018)

I'd like to introduce my flashlight company: *DARKSIDE ILLUMINATION, LLC.* The plan is to create unique, high quality lighting products catering to enthusiasts and professionals. I will be machining and assembling each of the lights myself and using domestically produced components where possible. I have been a professional machinist for about 9 years now. 

The *NYMPH* is Darkside's first product offering and is currently available for pre-order via kickstarter. (There's a short video on there.) 

It's a compact 10440 twisty with a Fet+1 driver, a Nichia 4k 9050 219C LED, and an integrated grade 5 titanium pocket clip. The light features what I am calling a "sinusoidal knurl" pattern:



























The 10mm driver is a single sided ATtiny13a based fet+1 called the "DS-10DD+1" and is basically an evolution of the "MTN-10DD" by RMM. I’ve ditched the OTC, using mem decay for offtime instead, added a vertically oriented 7135, and external programming pads so that the mcu can be flashed in situ. A pogo pin programming clip will be available later.














The LED is a Nichia 219C, 4000k 9050 CRI, on a 10mm copper DTP board. The negative contact spring is silver plated BeCu and the positive contact button is pure nickel, though I may switch to a bi-metal contact.

The stock firmware (written by ToyKeeper) has SIX MODES, + battery check:

* 1: ~.8 lumen (moon) [50+ hours](need to retest this mode)
* 2: 9 lumens (low 2) [9 hours, 10 minutes]
* 3: 37 lumens (medium 1) [2 hours, 23 minutes]
* 4: 130 lumens (medium 2) [39 minutes]
* 5: 340 lumens (high) [12 minutes]
* 6: 700+ TURBO lumens: 1 second soft start from 340 to 700+ then the firmware slowly ramps the output down to around 340 lumens @ 30 seconds. [8+ cycles to 30 seconds]
* 7: Battery voltage indicator mode blinks to indicate state of charge. Volts + tenths blinkout by default. (4.2V is max charge, 3.0V is completely empty)

The light cycles from low to high and always turns on in mode one. The soft start on turbo allows the light to be cycled through to the battery check mode without having to blast turbo to get there. It also serves to pull down the battery voltage a bit before going to 100% FET, which is easier on the LED and battery. The firmware will be open source and the link released at a later date. 

The exact mode values may change slightly before launch but it's pretty close, and these are the mode values I used to get my runtime numbers.

The current spacing values are based on what level_calc.py spits out when I put my preferences in there:
1: visually 0.96 (0.83 lm): 5.00/255, 0.00/255
2: visually 1.52 (8.18 lm): 20.42/255, 0.00/255
3: visually 2.08 (39.07 lm): 85.22/255, 0.00/255
4: visually 2.64 (128.35 lm): 255.00/255, 7.21/255
5: visually 3.20 (335.27 lm): 255.00/255, 89.69/255
6: visually 3.76 (750.00 lm): 0.00/255, 255.00/255
PWM1 values: 5,20,85,255,255,0
PWM2 values: 0,0,0,7,90,255

*The SPECS:*

* *FORMAT: *10440 TWISTY.
* *BATTERY:* 10440 IMR CHEMISTRY LITHIUM ION CELL. (Not included. Does NOT operate on NiMH or alkaline cells)
* *BODY:* Aluminum alloy. (may use 7075 if the ano comes out good, otherwise 6061)
* *FINISH: *Type III, class II hard anodize finish.
* *POCKET CLIP:* Ti6Al4V Grade 5 Titanium.
* *OPTIC:* Diffused spot polycarbonate TIR, 27° FWHM, 91% efficiency.
* *Heatsink:* Copper.
* *LED:* NICHIA 219C, 4000K color temperature, 9050 high color rendition. (MIN 90 CRI, MIN 50 R9 deep red)
* *MCPCB:* Copper, Direct Thermal Path.
* *DRIVER:* "DS-10DD+1" 10mm ATtiny13a based FET+1 driver with reverse polarity and low voltage protection. External programming headers allow for in situ mcu flashing. 
* *MODES:* 6 modes + battery voltage indicator mode as the 7th mode. L-->H, No memory. 
* *POSITIVE BATTERY CONTACT:* High conductivity pure nickel.
* *NEGATIVE BATTERY SPRING:* High conductivity silver plated beryllium copper.
* *WEIGHT:* 15.5 grams without battery, 24.6 grams with battery.
* *SIZE:* 65mm total length including clip protrusion, 15.4mm head diameter.
* *MIN OUTPUT:* Approximately .8 lumen with stock firmware. (Raptor claw 7135, so firefly is possible.)
* *MAX TURBO OUTPUT:* 700+ lumens.
* LEAD FREE SOLDER is used throughout the light.

Feel free to ask any questions and make commentary! *Thanks so much for your support!*


----------



## Hoop (Nov 1, 2018)

*News, updates, etc.:*

Notes about changes for production version of light:
-Pocket clip will be slightly wider. The “foot” on the clip will take a bit of a different shape and angle such that it is unlikely to snag on a car seatbelt.
-Pocket clip will be tumble finished for rounded edges and to remove the torch discoloration. 
-Body pattern will be slightly refined.
-7075 aluminum instead of 6061 if the anodize stays to my liking.
-Might be able to add a large enough rare earth magnet under my custom production tail springs. May have to increase the length of the light 1mm or so to accommodate a strong enough magnet. Early testing with small and thin rare earth magnets did not have very good results so we’ll see.


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Nov 8, 2018)

I gotta say, that’s pretty cool! I like the clip and machining on it! The magnet would definitely be a plus.


----------



## Thetasigma (Nov 8, 2018)

Pretty neat light sir, especially the driver. Will it have a crystal over the optic to protect it?


----------



## maukka (Nov 8, 2018)

Hoop said:


> The exact mode values may change slightly before launch but it's pretty close, and these are the mode values I used to get my runtime numbers.
> 
> The current spacing values are based on what level_calc.py spits out when I put my preferences in there:
> 1: visually 0.96 (0.83 lm): 5.00/255, 0.00/255
> ...



Maybe have the level 4 at 255/255 7135 and 0/255 FET? The output difference is minimal compared to the current config, but it would be a bit more efficient.


----------



## Hoop (Nov 10, 2018)

Hey thanks guys. No crystal in front of the frosted optic. It is recessed in the head a bit though. Can handle being dusted with a t-shirt. Haven't scratched mine in all these months. 

Yes maukka, mode 4 could probably be 255/255 0/255. Will do some testing around this.


----------



## Thetasigma (Nov 22, 2018)

Surprised to not see more of a response for this light, looks like a great piece and I have backed personally. Hope this meets the goal so it can be realized.


----------



## parametrek (Nov 28, 2018)

Only 1 day left. It has been steadily ticking closer to the goal these past few days. Probably because black friday was such a disappointment this year and people have a few bucks to burn


----------

